# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  снять замок с конфигурации

## vladimirus

Добрый день.
Скачал конфигурацию 1С 8.1 Предприятие Корп, хочу в конфигурации изменить некоторые параметры  (справочников, документов), вобщем хочу внести изменения, но когда зашел в конфигуратор, на каждом справочнике, документе, константах, вобщем на всем стоят замки.
Можно ли как то убрать эти замкиИ?
Если можно, объясните по подробнее как? Так как в программировании 1С я вообще ноль.
Заранее огромное спасибо за ответ.

----------


## OLview

Нажми конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию, затем конфигурация/поддержка/настройка поддержки в открывшемся окне выбери "Включить возможность изменения"

----------


## alexsmir

> Так как в программировании 1С я вообще ноль.


снять то можно но обновляться она будет раза в три дольше, так мин 25-30, а после снятия 1.20 и больше.

----------

